# My Baby!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my little baby, Daisy. She's nearly 5 and a complete mutt. When we got her she was supposed to be a Miniature Schnozer, Miniature Poodle and Lhasa Apso, but we think she's a German Sheppard,Whippit and Hound. I have two dogs and a cat, but she is my favourite and most loved pet (no offense to the others and my beloved fish XD). She sleeps with me every night and spends every waking minute with me when I'm not at school. I can't imagine life without her.

Passed out


















On Oktoberfest (she ate the hat that night XD)









Random Close Up


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think in the second picture she's asking for a kiss on her nose! She's such a cutie!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so super cute!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! I thought so too when we got as a puppy- they were pretty bad breeders, an accident litter, and we got her a week early XD And in the second picture she actually shoved her nose in my mouth after the picture, so I guess you were right!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've lived with dogs my entire life. I know the facial expressions!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG she's so cute! @[email protected]


----------

